# Ideas for Volunteering



## EastCoat42 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi All
New member here. Short story is that Im 52, divorced, no children, been to Phil 6 times in nearly 2 years staying 3 weeks max. Ideally I would like to relocate my life for at least 6-7 months per year, say Nov-April season to avoid winter in the States. Of course, that could change should i meet someone in Phil that makes living there full time more appealing.

I do architectural design work, development consulting. Im also a real estate broker. Im not registered as an architect because i was always too busy to need to do that, plus I prefer not to assume the liabilty.

Aside from just arriving and renting a place and then kicking around to keep myself busy (love scuba/beaches/nature/photography) I know i need something more to feel productive, thus the idea of volunteering. 

What do you-all think? Im not looking to start a new full time work life for sure, just a reason to be busy, be helping people and see a more genuine side of the country, not only as a tourist.

It might be nice to get a token wage, but im lucky enough to not need to work anymore.

Any organizations, groups, other forums or anecdotes would be appreciated.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

If you are on a tourist visa you are not allowed to get a job - so no pay. You can volunteer, though. I tried a couple organizations here (American Association, and Rotary) but quickly got bored. Many of the volunteer groups here are more like social clubs. You eat lunch, and get donations from the US to hire people to do the work...

There are some expats doing great work. We have a guy, here in Iloilo, doing amazing work with cleft lip surgeries for kids. He runs Medical Mission Matters.


----------



## EastCoat42 (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks Tukaram
I would hope that the visa could be taken care of by a volunteer group but no big deal if not making money. Thanks for these leads.
I supoose the back end way is to contact individual US corporations doing work over there to see how i can get involved with a particular company.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

I personally know the leaders and elders of this charity. They leave a positive impact on the communities and lives they touch.

http://www.ancopusa.org/


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am an engineer. One thing I had thought of was going to a local university, and volunteering my time in several ways.

Helping students with technical English, proof reading and editing papers.

Perhaps offer to run a seminar or two on a technical topic of general interest?

Teach a course?

Tutor students?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

EastCoat42 said:


> Thanks Tukaram
> I would hope that the visa could be taken care of by a volunteer group but no big deal if not making money. Thanks for these leads.
> I supoose the back end way is to contact individual US corporations doing work over there to see how i can get involved with a particular company.


Perhaps get in touch with an N.G.O. in the Philippines.

PCNC - Philippine Council for NGO Certification

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

You could look at Workaway .... it's a website which has hosts that are looking for volunteers to stay and work on their projects - from hotels to charities to farms.

https://www.workaway.info/hostlist....=hostlist&workawayer_capacity=0&host_rating=0

Another thing that I have done a few times is eco-tourism/education... mostly staying on farms and volunteering or doing courses. As you are an architect you may be able to stay for free on one of these projects and help out with the design of projects.

There's one I know of that's run by an Australian guy. He builds stuff from bamboo and sets up field schools where they have organic farming and promote sustainable livelihoods.

Green Warrior Permaculture Aid – Aid for the Earth. Aid for the People.

With these sorts of projects you'd have to sort out your own tourist visa renewal every couple of months, but you could at least try a few different projects and meet some people whilst you find your feet in the country.

Sorry I dont know anything more organized here. As Tukaram said, a lot of the more established charities are more like social clubs, where people pose for photos, eat snacks, gossip and feel good about themselves.


----------



## EastCoat42 (Dec 7, 2016)

The workaway site has some interesting ideas, aside from finding a corporation based volunteer position (not easy to give away one's time apparently) this is a cool idea which i was unaware of, Thanks Simon!


----------



## vansy1 (Feb 16, 2017)

hi ! If you want to help or volunteer you should volunteer and help the poor or in a orphanage because nowadays there are lots of teenager who are not in the right path so no one can guide them if you volunteer to help them that would be great at least your doing it because you are genuine not because you are famous


----------

